# Retching 1st thing most mornings. Any clues ?



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2022)

I awake and feel OK.
Get up, start moving around and quickly feel sick (you know that horrible feeling).
Sometimes eg this morning I just made it to the sink.
Without being too graphic, its full blown retching but all that comes up is clear phlegm type stuff.
When that has finished I am OK.
Very strange.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2022)

Sounds like a job for... 




... _*NHS Doctor (Wo)Man! *_


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Oct 2022)

Plus one for see the doctor


----------



## johnnyb47 (23 Oct 2022)

Good Morning Dave,
I've just read your post and it got me thinking to the point of replying.
Without turning this post into about "me" I have also been suffering from the same.
I get up in the morning and feel fine, but soon after I'm retching for no apparent reason. This has been a regular occurrence now for over a year.
About 3 months back I had a medical, upon which my Blood Pressure was through the roof. It scared me a bit in all honesty as I thought I was quite fit considering all the miles I put in on the bike.
Anyway long story short I've been put on Blood Pressure tablets, and I've tackled to get my general life style to a more healthy one in order get my BP in check. Eating more healthy and more food's that are supposed to lower BP and I've given up vaping.
After a couple of weeks off the Vape my retching has all but gone.
I don't know whether you vape/smoke or not ,or whether you have high BP but for me just tackling these problems seems to have helped me.
Sorry if I've turned your thread into about me but I thought I would share my experiences of what we've both been suffering from.
This may help or not but all the best Dave


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2022)

See a doctor.
gastric reflux?


----------



## Sharky (23 Oct 2022)

My daughter has been like that for years. She was diagnosed with a "hiatus hernia" in 2012 and was prescribled lanzoprazole, is now on esomeprazole. Although symptons may be simiar, only the GP will give an accurate diagnosis for yourself.

If it does turn out to be similar, would be interested in your views on how effective any medication is for yourself. Our daughter is mostly non-verbal, so cannot describe how she feels.


----------



## kingrollo (31 Oct 2022)

I used to get this when I was suffering from extreme anxiety.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Oct 2022)

Stop drinking the 10 pints the night before.


----------



## wafter (31 Oct 2022)

An entirely natural and rational reaction to the shameful state of humanity..?


----------



## Jameshow (31 Oct 2022)

Someone brought a di2 disc bike into the home? 

In all seriousness if it's still there go and see a GP!


----------



## bikingdad90 (31 Oct 2022)

Cyclical vomiting syndrome possibly as it’s at the same time every day and follows a consistent pattern?

My son has it and once he has been sick he is fine and dandy.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Oct 2022)

Have you seen a doctor since @Dave7


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Have you seen a doctor since @Dave7



No, my wife got it also so we hoped it was a bug/virus thing.
Sure enough neither of us have a bout for over 2 weeks.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## vickster (31 Oct 2022)

Do you drink (much) alcohol @Dave7 ? Can exacerbate acid reflux


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2022)

vickster said:


> Do you drink (much) alcohol @Dave7 ? Can exacerbate acid reflux



I have suffered with acid reflux since I was 15 and my Dad also suffered with it.
After a camera down my throat I am now on Omeprazol.


----------



## byegad (31 Oct 2022)

Congratulations, you're pregnant!


----------



## vickster (31 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have suffered with acid reflux since I was 15 and my Dad also suffered with it.
> After a camera down my throat I am now on Omeprazol.



Time perhaps to discuss your medication/condition with your doctor if your symptoms have worsened (sounds like better now you've rid yourself of tummy bug)


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Oct 2022)

Glad it seems to be better

If it is always early in the morning then it might be because you have been lying flat all night which changes where your stomach acid lies.
This makes it easier for it to generate acid reflux and all that

although your omaprozol should help with that.
If it happens again then you Doctor has options for better tablets that do the same thing


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2022)

Have you thought about raising the head of your bed slightly? It might help.


----------



## Sterlo (31 Oct 2022)

I bought one of these slanted pillows, certainly seems to make a difference. If you do get one, beware of some of the smaller sizes, mine is as wide as a standard pillow. Use the slanted one on the bed and your normal pillow on top.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254952167528


----------



## Jameshow (31 Oct 2022)

Maybe it's the dog you ate the night before barking! 

Curries are the worst!!


----------

